# K335



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Finally won a k335 hasnt been tested which is fine pictures look really paid 240. Plus shippingi think its a good deal when it comes in i will show pics.
Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> Finally won a k335 hasnt been tested which is fine pictures look really paid 240. Plus shippingi think its a good deal when it comes in i will show pics.
> Al


To complete the set, #K5210W, you'll need the following cars....931,928,944,945.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I have the 944 and 945 maybe 931 928 no.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> I have the 944 and 945 maybe 931 928 no.


I have a 332, K335, and a big motor 336, with all the appropriate cars.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Iam allset thanks between buying the chrismas cars the 343 and this and a couple of other things funds are really low for buying trains stuff. Thanks how have you been staying healthy.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> Iam allset thanks between buying the chrismas cars the 343 and this and a couple of other things funds are really low for buying trains stuff. Thanks how have you been staying healthy.


Thanks for asking.. "They" have installed a defibrillator/pacemaker in my chest.. My heart was beating so irratic, they were afraid it was going to stop at any moment, and not start back up..


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Holly ? Things are better take slow. 
Al


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

flyernut, wishing you the best. Take care of that ticker, you need it for awhile longer.

Al, congrats on getting a Northern. They are too cool. They are expensive but every time
you run it you will think it was worth it. My experience anyway. I won another AF steamer.
Did not need it but threw out a low bid and won it. Good paint but seller said he could not
get it to run. He had some other good engines (342 and 343). Low bids did not win them.
I still would like a 343.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

One day. Patients.
Al


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Received my k335 in today took it apart needs good cleaning trying to bench test it . motor humms everything move freely any i dears. Also using small transformer. Her is a pic on bench
.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

No ideas here. Usually a hum (without tender) is something bound up.
But you say it all moves freely. Check armature face and brushes.
Smoke unit could be bound up. Take piston arm loose.

Well, I said no ideas but I did give you a few.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Made a mistake it didnt hum cleaned armature and brushes nothing know i dont have to up hook tender up to it. I did notice 2 wires were wrong acording to wire diagram still nothing. 

Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Does the headlight illuminate? That is a 5 wire engine, I cannot tell from the picture if all 5 wires are attached to the back of the engine jack. The easiest way to test these engines is with a jumper plug inserted into the jack. I recall Flyernut has two of these, one 4 wire and one 5 wire. Without the plug the field and armature wires need to be jumpered on the engine prior to applying power. I am kind of stating the obvious but from the picture it is hard to tell if all the connections are made to allow operation without the tender.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I did the jumper nothing then i attached the tender to engine kept moving the lever on reverse unit got it to run smokes good so i took tender cover off it is a mess need new upper and lower fingers wires. And a good cleaning glad i got it to run speaker looks good. Going to take my time . i wont repaint not mad shape love the design.

Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Great! The cleaning is not hard once it runs and smokes.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

flyernut said:


> Thanks for asking.. "They" have installed a defibrillator/pacemaker in my chest.. My heart was beating so irratic, they were afraid it was going to stop at any moment, and not start back up..


Wishing you the best of luck. 

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Al seeing your Northern torn down to the motor and chassis reminds me of something I just recently learned. I see there is masking tape across the motor. That tape application is factory. Gilbert didn't use electrical tape because the heat would melt electrical tape and then it would turn gummy around the motor. Maybe everybody on the forum knows that and I am the last to know. I've been last before in life so it wouldn't be the first time. I may be stating common knowledge. My engines I have torn down sometimes had no tape at all while others had the masking tape. It was by just dump luck on my part I didn't follow my first reaction and replace the masking tape with electrical tape. I thought Gilbert used masking tape as cost savings. Then I figured if Gilbert did it then I should too but never knowing why. I am not one to do things without knowing why something is the way it is. Then I found out.

Kenny


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have never had the masking tape around the motor but I have had the tape over top of smoke unit.
It is to keep from shorting out with diecast bodies.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanks there was masking tap it came off i will replace it.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Also need new fingers upper and lower. New wire harness looks like need to replace the capasitor and condenser guy in wor fixes old radios he has some. Rest of the stuff i have.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

A condenser is just an old, out of use name for a capacitor. The second item at the speaker is a resistor.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok thankyou . learn something everyday.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

When I put a new harness on my 336 I removed all the whistle items. And put them in a plastic bag for the next owner. I think they sound horrible even when working correctly. Sounds like an old sick cow with a belly ache. Plus, it was in the way of the new harness. Just my opinion.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I agree i have a 316 with the speaker it doesnt sound to good. Will see.

Al


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I have replace the pickup shoes springs is there a certain way .
Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> I have replace the pickup shoes springs is there a certain way .
> Al


I just bend the shoe a bit until the spring pops out.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok sounds good thanks


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Question iam doing my 335 k over replaced harness and upper and lower fingers. Get it too run but not good sometimes the drum will click and spin no power then i will get power and somtimes it will run like it should then the brass lever will stick. Also on the magnet the wire is not inlined one in front and one in back. Not sure if that makes a difference. Any idears. Why when it runs on bench smokes great and runs nice . thanks al


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Al, my engines smoke better on bench also. I think we can use more throttle on the bench than on the track. Did you bend the fingers down a bit? They will contact the drum better if bent down. The first set of fingers I ever replaced I did not bend down and it did not run at all. Keep messing with your K335 and you will get it running better.

Here is an example of one smoking better on the blocks than on the tracks. This engine does
not smoke this well on the tracks. I have a Lionel 27 ohm resistor instead of the thin wire in
this smoke unit.

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Yes bent fingers done . i will keep messing with it yea mine smokes like that on bench. Also i will ck wiring i had 2 wire wrong because reverse unit sits opposite another words fingers face back of truck. Thanks 
Al


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I think my 336 had that also.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Put my k335 back together runs good still have some issues with reverse. But runs good i will do a repaint later and put speaker back in .


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Your K335 looks good to me. Repaint if you want. They are a nice locomotive.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Yes they r. Thankyou


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It looks good in that picture after the cleaning. Repainting is optional for it.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Yea nothing set in stone. Have a question when you get something in and it needs clean i neve know how long to set in luke warm mild soap.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I always let them soak 20 to 30 minutes and then I use a very soft paint brush on item.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok thats what i do i read or saw some u tube video's they leave them in overnight. It didnt feel right to me. So o do what you do only different is also use a very soft tooth brush. Thanks 
Al


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Nice engine for sure !


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I was looking at my k line book on my k335 and i noticed the illustration on the tender it says union pacific which is right. But on the break down on the parts it's different also it shows the speaker laying down. So then i looked at the 336 it shows the speaker straight up and wording on tender is right. Know i'am wondering do i have a 336 tender because when i took mine apart thats how it was set up like the 336. Or just the pictures in book are wrong.

Al


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Here are pics of the pages so u can understand more of what iam trying to say.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have only been in my 336, not one of my K335. Speaker was straight up and down on the 336.
Can not help on a K335.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok might be early but not understanding part of your question so you dont have a k335 . just 336 on my k335 the speaker was straight up and down.
Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is a repost of my K335 and 336. note the tender lettering. Only the 1946 332 had UNION PACIFIC lettered on the tender.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok know i see the difference. On tender thanks.
Al


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I went back and ck my pics i do have the right tender and when i took the shell off the month and year were still there 1952 October. Yours are in great shape.thanks 
Al.


----------

